# unsettled weather



## Grazia (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone know what the long range weather forecast is for the North west of Italy? It seems so cold for this time of year in Piedmonte.
thanks


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi where are you I'm in ovada and it's very cold and very very windy! I'm sick of it you can't do anything, we wait all year for summer then it comes and its like this grrrrr

Stacey


----------

